# Hey, Kapidolo Farms. . .



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2021)

@Kapidolo Farms - What are we (the Forum), chopped liver? Diana told me that on Facebook she saw a video you posted showing your set up at the San Diego Show this past week-end. I don't do Facebook. I wanna see too, as I'll bet a lot of others here want to.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 30, 2021)

More complicated to post videos on the forum as they have to be posted to youtube first, then the link here. Will didn't have the time to mess with YouTube.

Here's the video on facebook. You do not have to have an account on facebook to see it.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2987166271516909





We had a very good show. Extremely crowded. 3 hour line waiting to get in most all day Saturday. Sold out of most of our tortoises on Friday!


----------



## method89 (Mar 30, 2021)

Did anyone buy the western hermann's?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2021)

Just a not of friendly criticism: Next time you take a video, slow down for cripes sake! Whooshing by the sites makes me dizzy, and I really, really wanted to see the sites!! Did you sell Zipper and Leonard? Did you sell the two light colored leopards? Looks like you brought some baby RFs.

Was it a good show for you? I loved the display of all the little packs of dried foods you sell. Very nice set up (what I could see of it as the camera when whooshing by)!!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 24, 2021)

method89 said:


> Did anyone buy the western hermann's?


Hi, sorry, I just saw this 'chopped liver thread'. Why it (the question) wasn't put in the live naked people thread I don't know? The mysterious workings of our moderator overload's mind.

Yes the Hermann's is still available.


----------

